# Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

Redaktionell








*Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle​*Den Fraktionsvize der Bundestagsfraktion der Partei Die LINKE, Jan Korte, kenn ich ja nun schon lange auch persönlich.

Und weiss daher, dass er begeisterter Angler ist.

Auf Facebook lief mir seine Fangmeldung über den Weg, kurz nachgehakt, ob das Bild verwendbar ist:
https://www.facebook.com/jankortemd...933859649610/1531524753557174/?type=3&theater

"Klar, für Anglerboard immer", 
schreibt er - und hiemit mein persönliches PETRI HEIL zur Meerforelle:






Und wer sich nicht einfach mit einem Angelkollegen freuen kann über einen Fang (auch wenn er Politiker ist), der kanns natürlich auch gerne angelpolitisch haben:
 Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017

Thomas Finkbeiner

PS:
Wer sich fragte, woher wir uns kennen:
Gregor Gysi und Jan Korte im Anglerboard Interview
[youtube1]e3HU0fpReB4[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Beim Video hatte Jan weniger Bart und ich weniger Wampe als heute ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Video hatte Jan weniger Bart und ich weniger Wampe als heute ;-))))



Letzteres hat deine Weste aber gut kaschiert


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Jan blieb schlank ;-((


----------



## fishhawk (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Na dann Petri Heil.

Meerforellenangler brauchen meist viel Zeit und Geduld bis sich der Erfolg einstellt.

Ist bei vielen Politikern nicht anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Und erst bei Anglern, die was von Politikern wollen ;-)))))

Passt scho, Jan ist ist eine Guter, er kommt viel zu wenig zum Angeln, daher gönn ich ihm den Fisch doppelt.


----------



## Henry (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Ich sag ja... Angeln macht sympathisch  der Fisch steht ihm (; Petri!


----------



## kati48268 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

Wenn es nur mehr angelnde Politiker geben würde...
Es hätte nicht nur auf die Angelpolitik positive Auswirkungen!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beim Video hatte Jan weniger Bart und ich weniger Wampe als heute ;-))))


Das heisst, du bist _noch f***er_ geworden?!|bigeyes|uhoh:#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

pfffffffffffff..................


----------



## Jose (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wenn es nur mehr angelnde Politiker geben würde...
> Es hätte nicht nur auf die Angelpolitik positive Auswirkungen...



naja, kati, 
es hätte nicht nur positive Auswirkungen auf uns angler.

mir fiele dazu so einiges ein, 
z.b.sicherungsgruppen im gehölz
weiträumige absperrungen
vorläufige festnahmen von bleibewehrten ansitzern usw. usw.
​und natürlich sperrgebiete. hubschraubergesichert...

wäre die feudale wiederbelebung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2017)

*AW: Unpolitisch: Bundestagsabgeordneter Jan Korte fängt Meerforelle*

In dem Fall wärs Denmark gewesen...


----------

